# Distressed Applique Embroidery



## helenh (Dec 30, 2007)

Anyone out there own a Permaboss Laser?


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

They are brand new on the market and I don't know of anyone that has one. If you find an owner, please post what you learn here for us as well.

I have a traditional laser that we use to cut appliques that we place the old fashioned way. I've looked at the various bridge lasers and decided against it for two reasons, price obviously, but also the potential damage to the garment from an out of focus laser. I know several of the large specialty contract shops are running them successfully but they have enough workload to run them multiple shifts all day every day. I do think this guys use of the foil may address the issue of burning the garment but then you are leaving a layer or more of an additional material between the app and the garment and what happens to the metallic foil when it goes through repeated washings, not tomention that the applique is going to get a heavier hand as a result of the extra layers?

Another thing I'm concerned about is the idle time on a multi head while the hoops are removed and taken to the laser. That is a lot of idle time. You could have multiple sets of hoops and run placement on a second set while the first is on the laser but that would require multiple operators and a lot more labor. You can run them on multiple single heads but again, more operators.

There is another laser that mounts on the number one needle on the machine, sorry can't recall the brand at the moment, but it looks good also.

Personally, aside from reverse applique where you are cutting the garment, I just don't think it is the way to go for the average shop. You end up with a lot of money tied up in a specialty laser and unless you have a tremendous flow of applique work it seems like a very pricey paperweight during idle time. I know people are looking for ways to minimize manual placement but if the designs are put together correctly you can cut multiple layers as one piece in a traditional laser and the applique placement is very easy and very fast. Plus you can use a traditional laser for other things like awards when you aren't cutting applique. On the occasions where you need a bridge laser just contract it out.

One thing everyone loves to not discuss is the fumes issue. Lasers generate a LOT of fumes. And when doing applique work the fumes stink to high heaven. You can vent it outside the building but you'd better have understanding neighbors, especially if you are in a home based environment. Also, you have to be careful what you are cutting, some materials can emit some very noxious, even toxic fumes. At the shows most of them are using very large scrubbers to remove the fumes but they fail to mention the additional cost of replacing the filters in the scrubbers if you choose to go that route. we have a scrubber on our laser and it works OK but not perfectly. Whenever possible we try to cut appliques late in the afternoon so we can go home at night and give the "aroma" a chance to settle.

I really would like to see a conversation about lasers in general, not just one particular brand. we all learn...


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Mark, great information. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Walter T (Dec 27, 2007)

helenh said:


> Anyone out there own a Permaboss Laser?


Trying to kick up the threat...

Almost 2 years later, still no one here with a Permaboss Laser that wants to share his experiences?


----------



## Printwizard (Jan 15, 2011)

Walter T said:


> Trying to kick up the threat...
> 
> Almost 2 years later, still no one here with a Permaboss Laser that wants to share his experiences?


I have NGL60. There is a FB page for owners and users of Permaboss Laser and Debossers to help, share photos, advice, help cover artwork if staff off, marketing, sourcing laserable product etc: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1597469297231941/


----------

